# If Gaige Grosskreutz shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead, would it have been self defense?



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

We can all appreciate him being truthful

One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?









						The only person who survived being shot by Kyle Rittenhouse takes the stand
					

Gaige Grosskreutz, who was armed with a pistol on the night of the shooting, testified that his hands were raised when Rittenhouse pointed the rifle at him. He said he believed he "was going to die."




					www.npr.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

No.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 11, 2021)

He would had never been charged by this corrupt democrat DA.  

But he certainly would had been guilty of murder if he did.  He chased a person and joined in with a mob attacking him.  Rittenhouse was in no way an “active shooter”, he was defending himself from a lawless mob, and this guy was one of them.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


Oh God no. He is a liberal hero destroying city blocks


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...




The libs would have never identified, much less prosecuted Mr. Grosskreutz if he had shot deplorables during the BLM riots in Kenosha.

Although, theoretically if there was a trial, the libs would have hailed him as a hero for all of his looting, burning and killing.   The fact that the man wasn't charged even after admitting guilt to felonies on the stand shows what the reaction would have been.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.

Who pulls the trigger first?

I think Gaige would've won on a self defense claim.

Also, the whole encounter between the two happened in like 5 seconds. Not a lot of time to think things through.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Also, the whole encounter between the two happened in like 5 seconds. Not a lot of time to think things through.



How long was Gaige chasing him? Seems like he had a while to think.

Whether did did or not...............


----------



## Abatis (Nov 11, 2021)

No.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...



Probably would have worked if he had just dropped him from the get instead of running up on him the way he did. The Rosenbaum shooting is the one that will seal KR's fate.  That is the one that seems to be the weakest for the defense.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


The whole thing would have been swept under the rug. 
The media wouldn't have released any videos of the event and nobody would have pressed charges.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...



Probably not because Gaige Grosskreutz pursued and attacked Kyle Rittenhouse.  Rittenhouse will get off because video show everyone he shot pursued and attacked him.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Probably would have worked if he had just dropped him from the get instead of running up on him the way he did. The Rosenbaum shooting is the one that will seal KR's fate.  That is the one that seems to be the weakest for the defense.


Video shows Rosenbaum pursuing Rittenhouse from behind.  Gives KR a solid self defense argument.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...



Depends on the facts. In this case, the FACT is that Grosskreutz pointed his gun at Rittenhouse before Rittenhouse shot him. If that situation were exactly reversed, then the same circumstances would apply.

The real tragedy here is that all of this was known before the trial even started, but as has become typical, the left was out for blood to make an example of someone who's different from them, so they cooked up a trial using false charges and got their asses handed to them, as usual.

Once you people learn that show trials based on trumped-up charges and mob anger have no place in a free country, we'll stop seeing this sort of circus.

Now go get your molotov cocktails and bricks ready, because I think your Christmas "shopping" season will be starting soon.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.
> 
> Who pulls the trigger first?
> 
> ...






marvin martian said:


> Depends on the facts. In this case, the FACT is that Grosskreutz pointed his gun at Rittenhouse before Rittenhouse shot him. If that situation were exactly reversed, then the same circumstances would apply.
> 
> The real tragedy here is that all of this was known before the trial even started, but as has become typical, the left was out for blood to make an example of someone who's different from them, so they cooked up a trial using false charges and got their asses handed to them, as usual.
> 
> ...




Actually, Rittenhouse pointed his gun at Gaige, and he stopped put his hands up.....Rittenhouse didn't shoot.....then Gaige pointed his gun at Rittenhouse and Rittenhouse fired........I believe that is the testimony so far..


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Depends on the facts. In this case, the FACT is that Grosskreutz pointed his gun at Rittenhouse before Rittenhouse shot him. If that situation were exactly reversed, then the same circumstances would apply.
> 
> The real tragedy here is that all of this was known before the trial even started, but as has become typical, the left was out for blood to make an example of someone who's different from them, so they cooked up a trial using false charges and got their asses handed to them, as usual.
> 
> ...




Well, Rittenhouse must had his gun pointed at Grosskreutz or he wouldn't have hit him.

Once the gun was pointed at, or even in the general direction of, Grosskreutz, Grosskreutz could've fired.

Rittenhouse = "Road House"
Grosskreutz = "Big Cross"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> The Rosenbaum shooting is the one that will seal KR's fate. That is the one that seems to be the weakest for the defense.



Yeah, when the violent child rapist chases you, 
screams he's gonna fucking kill you and grabs for your gun, self-defense is weak.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Well, Rittenhouse must had his gun pointed at Grosskreutz or he wouldn't have hit him.
> 
> Once the gun was pointed at, or even in the general direction of, Grosskreutz, Grosskreutz could've fired.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's how self defense works.


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...




No.  The commie was rioting.  That would be like you going to your next door neighbor, assaulting him, and when he pushes you away you shoot him and claim self defense.

Rittenhouse HAD ties to Kenosha.  Your hero's were the invaders.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 11, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, when the violent child rapist chases you,
> screams he's gonna fucking kill you and grabs for your gun, self-defense is weak.



Except he didn't know he was a rapist, never touched him, and did not direct the threat at KR


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Except he didn't know he was a rapist, never touched him, and did not direct the threat at KR



Tried to touch him, directed the threat at a group of people.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.
> 
> Who pulls the trigger first?
> 
> ...


Again, and slower for you.....the Dimmer would never have been charged.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Except he didn't know he was a rapist, never touched him, and *did not direct the threat at KR*



Testimony from both the prosecution _and _the defense refutes your lie.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 11, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Tried to touch him, directed the threat at a group of people.



He was chasing him and KR turned around and shot him.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2021)

Kyle shot the GG asshole when the pistol was pointed at his head.

If GG had shot first it would have been when Kyle's rifle was pointed down.

Kyle was stationary and in a weak position on the ground and GG attacked him.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> He was chasing him and KR turned around and shot him.



Testimony from both the prosecution and the defense disagree with your statement (lie).


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

Flash said:


> Kyle shot the GG asshole when the pistol was pointed at his head.
> 
> If GG had shot first it would have been when Kyle's rifle was pointed down.
> 
> Kyle was stationary and in a weak position on the ground and GG attacked him.



Rittenhouse couldn't have hit GrossKreutz if he wasn't aiming at him.

You aim at someone, you get shot and killed. The other person get's to claim self defense.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Rittenhouse couldn't have hit GrossKreutz if he wasn't aiming at him.
> 
> You aim at someone, you get shot and killed. The other person get's to claim self defense.


Kyle testified that he only shot the GG shithead because GG was pointing a fucking Glock at him. 

The pictures/videos clearly show that Kyle had the barrel of the rifle pointed downward until this GG piece of shit threatened to shoot him by pointing the Glock towards him.  Legitimate self defense.


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Except he didn't know he was a rapist, never touched him, and did not direct the threat at KR






So what.  He DID know that your pedo friend had threatened to murder him, and was chasing him.

Case closed unless you are a pedo loving moron.

Hello moron


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> He was chasing him and KR turned around and shot him.





That's a lie.  Even the prosecution hasn't tried to push that line of bullshit.

Sorry your pedo pal got aired out.  

Must suck to be you.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


With our corrupt justice system it definately would have been, and you losers would have another POS for a hero.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> He was chasing him and KR turned around and shot him.



Tried to grab his gun.
Last mistake he ever made.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


No.  Rittenhouse was running away.  He wasn't a threat to Grosskeutz.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.
> 
> Who pulls the trigger first?
> 
> ...


Rittenhouse was under attack.  There's no way Grosskeutz could have claimed self defense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...



  Why?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Rittenhouse was under attack.  There's no way Grosskeutz could have claimed self defense.



Rittenhouse had just shot dead two people. How's Grosskreutz to know that Rittenhouse wasn't going to unload his whole magazine into the crowd?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.
> 
> Who pulls the trigger first?
> 
> ...



  It's who pointed first that matters.
And it sure as hell wasnt Kyle and Gaige said as much.


----------



## westwall (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Rittenhouse had just shot dead two people. How's Grosskreutz to know that Rittenhouse wasn't going to unload his whole magazine into the crowd?






Probably because he hadn't.  criminals do criminal things.  Good people don't.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Except he didn't know he was a rapist, never touched him, and did not direct the threat at KR



He threatened to kill the group if he caught them alone.  please watch the trial before you post....


----------



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No.


Why?  There was a gun pointed at him.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

Dekster said:


> He was chasing him and KR turned around and shot him.



Wrong.....Kyle turned around and pointed the rifle, then turned around and continued to run... rosenbaum continued to chase him and cornered him, then as the witness stated rosenbaum lunged at kyle and grabbed his rifle


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Rittenhouse had just shot dead two people. How's Grosskreutz to know that Rittenhouse wasn't going to unload his whole magazine into the crowd?



Because, troll, he wasnt shooting randomly or at anyone else


----------



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2021)

westwall said:


> No.  The commie was rioting.  That would be like you going to your next door neighbor, assaulting him, and when he pushes you away you shoot him and claim self defense.
> 
> Rittenhouse HAD ties to Kenosha.  Your hero's were the invaders.


Huber LIVED in Kenosha.  So did Rosenbaum.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Because, troll, he wasnt shooting randomly or at anyone else


Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Why?  There was a gun pointed at him.



Gaige was the aggressor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.



  If he was so scared and worried what was he doing attacking an armed person?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.
> 
> Who pulls the trigger first?
> 
> ...



  Gaige pointed his gun at Kyle first,which is why he's missing a big chunk of bicep.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 11, 2021)

New video showed today by the sound and timing expert showed how Grosskreutz was definitely the aggressor in his situation. 

He had to chase Kyle to catch up to him. Then rapidly advanced after re-racking his gun expelling a live round onto the street. Grosskreutz definitely was trying to shoot Kyle in the head and not shoot any of the protesters.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.



Are you really this stupid?   He didnt shoot gaige when he ran up on kyle...kyle pulled the trigger when gaige lowered the gun you moron


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> New video showed today by the sound and timing expert showed how Grosskreutz was definitely the aggressor in his situation.
> 
> He had to chase Kyle to catch up to him. Then rapidly advanced after re-racking his gun expelling a live round onto the street. Grosskreutz definitely was trying to shoot Kyle in the head and not shoot any of the protesters.




Thanks.  waiting to read the days happenings on legal insurrection.....from what you say it is another bad dy for the prosecution


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Rittenhouse had just shot dead two people. How's Grosskreutz to know that Rittenhouse wasn't going to unload his whole magazine into the crowd?


Because those two people were attacking Rittenhouse.  The same assault that Grosskeutz participated in.  Grosskeutz and the dude with the skateboard chased Rittenhouse as he was retreating.  Not to mention, if Rittenhouse was going to hose down the crowd, he would have already done it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.


Trust him not to shoot me if I didn't attack him?  Yeah, sure.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 11, 2021)

Total time from killing Rosenbaum to finally getting turned away by the deaf police was 4 ½ minutes.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 11, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Trust him not to shoot me if I didn't attack him?  Yeah, sure.


Especially because he was running towards the police to surrender to them instead of the vigilante justice the mob rioters were trying to enact.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.


Well, you should realize that he is a marksman under pressure and under physical exertion and just because he gets knocked down and is on his back, it is still a really bad idea to charge him and point a pistol at him.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.



Of the hundreds of people Rittenhouse passed between shooting the child rapist and shooting Huber, how many people did he shoot?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 12, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


Not only no, but hell no.
Gaige was a felon in possession of a firearm.
I think he had a intoxication charge pending also


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 12, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> Not only no, but hell no.
> Gaige was a felon in possession of a firearm.
> I think he had a intoxication charge pending also


Grosskreutz cycled his Glock because he couldn't find the safety...he intended to kill someone running to the police. 

Such a loser!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 12, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Right, you’d trust a complete stranger who had just shot and killed two people not to shoot.


You have the facts all fucked up. 

GG ADMITTED to following after Rittenhouse, who was retreating. 

Just admit that you're mad because your communist ilk got shot.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You have the facts all fucked up.
> 
> GG ADMITTED to following after Rittenhouse, who was retreating.
> 
> Just admit that you're mad because your communist ilk got shot.


You think everyone who isn’t a rabid rightwinger like you is a commie.  It has become meaningless.

Rittenhouse also admitted he knew Rosenbaum wasn’t armed but he shot him anyway.  Point is, at that moment in time, as far as anyone knew, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> Not only no, but hell no.
> Gaige was a felon in possession of a firearm.
> I think he had a intoxication charge pending also


Gaige was not a felon, do you guys ever stop lying?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Of the hundreds of people Rittenhouse passed between shooting the child rapist and shooting Huber, how many people did he shoot?


Doesn’t mean anything.  You are talking a span of minutes, where he already shot and killed an unarmed man, someone else apparently fired shots in the air…multiple gunshots, guy with a high powered firearm running and people shouting “he just shot somebody”…all in the setting of angry, volatile and tense situation.  You think people will pause and run through your active shooter checklist before reacting?


----------



## Abatis (Nov 13, 2021)

Coyote said:


> You think everyone who isn’t a rabid rightwinger like you is a commie.  It has become meaningless.
> 
> Rittenhouse also admitted he knew Rosenbaum wasn’t armed but he shot him anyway.  Point is, at that moment in time, as far as anyone knew, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.


Jesus H Christ, Rosenbaum wouldn't have been shot if he didn't grab the barrel of the gun.  Rosenbaum had damage to his hand and gunpowder residue around the wound . . .   The flash-hider was in his hand.  The attempt to disarm is an action that allows deadly force. 

Any cop will tell you, in a gun grab situation the perp is no longer considered "unarmed" even if the perp isn't in complete control of the gun.  When there is a fight for the weapon, it isn't the "good-guy's" gun or the "bad guy's" gun . . .  It is just *THE GUN*.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Rittenhouse also admitted he knew Rosenbaum wasn’t armed but he shot him anyway.


Because Rosenbaum had a hold of his gun and was trying to disarm him.
That makes him a threat.


Coyote said:


> Point is, at that moment in time, as far as anyone knew, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.


Except, of course, what Rittemhouse did does not fall under any meaningful definition of 'active shooter' as 'active shooters' do not limit the people they shoot to those who directly threaten him.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because Rosenbaum had a hold of his gun and was trying to disarm him.
> That makes him a threat.
> 
> Except, of course, what Rittemhouse did does not fall under any meaningful definition of 'active shooter' as 'active shooters' do not limit the people they shoot to those who directly threaten him.


At that moment in time, with what was known, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.  You have the luxury of judging this with hindsight.


----------



## themirrorthief (Nov 13, 2021)

2aguy said:


> No.


only  idiot  libs  would  chase  someone  with  a  loaded  assault  rifle  life  is  not  a tv  show


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

Coyote said:


> At that moment in time, with what was known, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.


Except, of course, what Rittemhouse did does not fall under any meaningful definition of 'active shooter' as 'active shooters' do not limit the people they shoot to those who directly threaten him.        


Coyote said:


> You have the luxury of judging this with hindsight.


I have the luxury of reality supporting my position.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> only  idiot  libs  would  chase  someone  with  a  loaded  assault  rifle  life  is  not  a tv  show


Indeed.
Why -does- someone chase an active shooter armed with a weapon of war, if not to harm him in some way?


----------



## Abatis (Nov 13, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Indeed.
> Why -does- someone chase an active shooter armed with a weapon of war, if not to harm him in some way?


Or on a death-wish of his own.  At the gas station, after the dumpster fire was extinguished by Rittenhouse and others, Rosenbaum was strutting around, running up to and screaming at anyone with a gun, for them to shoot/kill him (Koerri Washington testimony and video from that night).


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2021)

Abatis said:


> Or on a death-wish of his own.  At the gas station, after the dumpster fire was extingushed by Rittenhouse and others, Rosenbaum was strutting around, running up to and screaming at anyone with a gun for them to shoot/kill him.



It’s simple, really…….the left are insane.   Evan Sayet has a video on YouTube where he explains exactly how they think…I think it is one of the best explanations on leftists I have seen…..


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Except, of course, what Rittemhouse did does not fall under any meaningful definition of 'active shooter' as 'active shooters' do not limit the people they shoot to those who directly threaten him.


And none of this was known at time.



M14 Shooter said:


> I have the luxury of reality supporting my position.


You have the luxury of hindsight only, not what people were observing at the time.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 13, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And none of this was known at time.
> 
> 
> You have the luxury of hindsight only, not what people were observing at the time.



We do know from video and testimony of the erratic aggressive behavior of Rosembaum and the taunts of people quite well equipped to kill him . . . to kill him.

None of this works to Rosenbaum being a innocent, non-confrontational, non-suicidal non-combatant.

Now, after the fact, in a court of law where everyone's actions and intents are being scrutinized, the fact that Rosenbaum was released from a mental facility earlier that day because he attempted suicide, does inform people willing to weigh the information, a perspective of the nights events.

Yeah, it is hard to believe a sane, reasoned person repeatedly runs up on strangers holding AR-15's screaming for them to kill him . . .   However, for a hostile, suicidal criminal, it suddenly doesn't seem out of character . . .  Nor does a child predator picking the one guy he saw earlier at the gas station, the meek, baby-faced young guy who multiple people say looked nervous and even scared, and chase him down, confronting him physically, grabbing at the kid's gun once you catch him.

You need to gauge whose actions were out of character and Rosenbaum's fit like a glove if one is considering a violent predator with suicidal tendencies.

No, none of that was known that night but its obvious then to anyone who saw him the dude was a kook, now the video and testimonial proof that he was a sucicdal kook should inform the jury.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And none of this was known at time.
> 
> 
> You have the luxury of hindsight only, not what people were observing at the time.



Nothing you just posted changes his self defense...even if they actually believed what you say they believed and they didnt, they are lying in order to justify their violent attempt to maim or kill kyle....they were wrong and attacked him...allowing him to defend himself...Andrew Branca covererd this at legal insurrection.....you should try reading his work.


----------



## armadei (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> At that moment in time, with what was known, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.  You have the luxury of judging this with hindsight.



WRONG.

Grosskruetz admitted on the stand that he had no direct evidence of Rittenhouse shooting anyone and only acted on hearsay. Furthermore - an "active shooter" implies, you know, ACTIVE SHOOTING, which Rittenhouse was NOT doing when Grosskruetz first approached him.

Tell me you haven't watched the video evidence/trial without telling me you haven't watched the video evidence/trial....

Moreover, even if Rittenhouse's attackers legitimately believed they were trying to stop an "active shooter" his right to self defense is not overridden if he isn't committing a crime, regardless of their intentions.

Let me put it to you this way (I assume you're a woman by some of your posts): You come home one day and find your husband trying to stab your children to death. You attempt to stop him. There's a lot of screaming and yelling in the process and in the chaos you manage to get the knife away from your husband and stab HIM to prevent the attack on your children. But in the meantime your neighbor hears the ruckus. He comes over, looks through the window and sees you attacking your husband with a knife. Knowing NOTHING about what had taken place just second prior, he busts in and tries to grievously assault/kill you to prevent you from grievously assaulting/killing your husband. You stab/kill him in the process.

Was he being a good samaritan? Yes. Did he know the context? No. Are you guilty of murder? NO. Your right to self defense still applied.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 14, 2021)

armadei said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Grosskruetz admitted on the stand that he had no direct evidence of Rittenhouse shooting anyone and only acted on hearsay. Furthermore - an "active shooter" implies, you know, ACTIVE SHOOTING, which Rittenhouse was NOT doing when Grosskruetz first approached him.
> 
> ...




Nooooo.

Gunshots would've been heard by everyone.

Kyle had just killed two men and was running down the street with an AR15 in his hands while people yelled that he was the killer.

A reasonable person could assume he was an "active shooter."

Not like such an attack is unheard of in America.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nooooo.
> 
> Gunshots would've been heard by everyone.
> 
> ...



Sorry, even if true it doesn’t change the self defense actions by Kyle.   And again….when the Active Shooter isn’t shooting anyone, doesn’t fire until threatened or attacked, holds fire when Gaige had his hands up and only shoots when he points his gun at Kyle….the “we thought he was an active shooter” lie doesn’t work…


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And none of this was known at time.


It was.  Active shooters actively shoot, usually indiscriminately.   Rittenhouse was doing neither.


Coyote said:


> You have the luxury of hindsight only, not what people were observing at the time.


Uh-huh.
What did Rittenhouse observe at the time?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Nov 14, 2021)

What about this is hard to understand 

Gayge ran up on a downed Kyle, feigned surrender then ran up and pointed a glock (illegally concealed and carrying) at his head 

Kyle defended himself against a handful of you antifa scumbags


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And none of this was known at time.
> 
> 
> You have the luxury of hindsight only, not what people were observing at the time.


Anyone who actually watched videos of what happened knew this. Maybe stop getting your propaganda from the MSspin


----------



## wamose (Nov 14, 2021)

The aggressors are the ones doing the chasing and yelling to kill Kyle. The chasers got what they bargained for, stupid fucks that they were. Kyle just defended himself.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 14, 2021)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> What about this is hard to understand
> 
> Gayge ran up on a downed Kyle, feigned surrender then ran up and pointed a glock (illegally concealed and carrying) at his head
> 
> Kyle defended himself against a handful of you antifa scumbags


I seen the video at full speed... Grosskreutz self checked when he realized that Kyle was indeed paying attention to him and going to shoot him if he didn't stop...but immediately continued the charge after Kyle hesitated by reacting to his self check...
in a national television interview Grosskreutz admitted to cycling his Glock after pulling the trigger and failing to fire his weapon at Kyle. 
That's attempted murder IMHO.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 14, 2021)

wamose said:


> The aggressors are the ones doing the chasing and yelling to kill Kyle. The chasers got what they bargained for, stupid fucks that they were. Kyle just defended himself.


And all of this happened as Kyle was obviously trying to get to the police...

Those chasing him didn't want him to get to the police.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 14, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Except he didn't know he was a rapist, never touched him, and did not direct the threat at KR




There was no evidence offered that Rittenhouse didn't know that Rosenbaum was a Chomo.

You are only assuming that.

Rosenbaum's conviction was a matter of public record, Rittenhouse could have easily known it.

Remember this, and never forget, its up to the Persecution to prove the case, not the defense.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> I seen the video at full speed... Grosskreutz self checked when he realized that Kyle was indeed paying attention to him and going to shoot him if he didn't stop...but immediately continued the charge after Kyle hesitated by reacting to his self check...
> in a national television interview Grosskreutz admitted to cycling his Glock after pulling the trigger and failing to fire his weapon at Kyle.
> That's attempted murder IMHO.


Agreed. All 3 (Rosenbaum, Huber and Gayge) got what they deserved. Vaporized!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2021)

This is what makes leftists dangerous........knowing that Kyle had a rifle, they still charged him.....simply with the intent of killing him.   They charged a guy with a rifle when all they had to do was let him go...they are insane.   Another reason why morons like this should never have control of a government......


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2021)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Anyone who actually watched videos of what happened knew this. Maybe stop getting your propaganda from the MSspin


Yes.  Imagine that.  People, after the fact, watched a bunch of different of different videos and were able to figure out what happened!  Who've thunk? Too bad the folks experiencing it in real time didn't have the benefit of your stunning acuity!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Yes.  Imagine that.  People, after the fact, watched a bunch of different of different videos and were able to figure out what happened!  Who've thunk? Too bad the folks experiencing it in real time didn't have the benefit of your stunning acuity!




The 3 thugs knew what had happened when they attacked Kyle............they knew that he was running away from them....wasn't shooting anyone as he ran, and yet they chased him, then attacked him....knowing he was leaving, and not shooting anyone.

Gaige stated that Rittenhouse did not shoot him when he had his hands up in the air, and only fired when he lowered his hands and pointed the gun at Kyle....

So the guys who were shot knew Kyle wasn't shooting people ....they knew he was running away...actually toward where the police lines were......

They initiated violence against someone they knew was not shooting people, and who was running away from them...

Sell your crap to Biden voters....


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nooooo.
> 
> Gunshots would've been heard by everyone.
> 
> ...


Gunshots from at least two different caliber weapons.  Seeing a armed person fleeing, the obvious conclusion is that he is fleeing from the actual shooter, not that he is the shooter.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?



I don't have any problem at all with Gaige's testimony. The man was their to provide medical assistance to those in need from either side of the issue. He thought Baby Kyle was an active shooter. No reason bo believe in the heat of the moment that he wasn't. In fact, he certainly WAS.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Yes.  Imagine that.  People, after the fact, watched a bunch of different of different videos and were able to figure out what happened!  Who've thunk? Too bad the folks experiencing it in real time didn't have the benefit of your stunning acuity!


Uh-huh.
What did Rittenhouse observe in real-time?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

DrLove said:


> I don't have any problem at all with Gaige's testimony. The man was their to provide medical assistance to those in need from either side of the issue. He thought Baby Kyle was an active shooter. No reason bo believe in the heat of the moment that he wasn't. In fact, he certainly WAS.


Active shooters don't limit their fire to those trying to harm/kill them.
So, you cannot be right.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Rittenhouse had just shot dead two people. How's Grosskreutz to know that Rittenhouse wasn't going to unload his whole magazine into the crowd?



Animals like Grosskreutz only understand one language. His own actions got him shot.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Active shooters don't limit their fire to those trying to harm/kill them.
> So, you cannot be right.


You mean like the guys who tried to disarm him and were shot, or the unarmed guy who was chasing him and was killed? Dude, you are prolly gonna win our bet. But this redneck judge was completely out of line and they may get another trial because of it. And if judge declares a mistrial on "prosecutorial misconduct" or they DO get another trial? Bet is off.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

DrLove said:


> You mean like the guys who tried to disarm him and were shot, or the unarmed guy who was chasing him and was killed?


Yes.  Rittenhouse limited his fire to those who tried to harm him.
This is not what "active shooters" do.
Glad you understand.


DrLove said:


> Dude, you are prolly gonna win our bet. But this redneck judge was completely out of line and they may get another trial because of it. And if judge declares a mistrial on "prosecutorial misconduct" or they DO get another trial? Bet is off.


I have no doubt you will try to weasel out of making good on our bet.
If the judge -does- declare a mistrial -- and there's no indication he will -- it will be ruled "with prejudice" - meaning Rittenhouse cannot be tried again.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes.  Rittenhouse limited his fire to those who tried to harm him.
> This is not what "active shooters" do.
> Glad you understand.
> 
> ...


Yes, this ^ would invalidate our bet. And if a new trial is granted due to judicial misconduct, that invalidates it as well. Not to worry dude, I'm guessing he is found guilty on one or two lesser charges and gets less than 5 years. In that case, I'll take my one month leave.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Gunshots from at least two different caliber weapons.  Seeing a armed person fleeing, the obvious conclusion is that he is fleeing from the actual shooter, not that he is the shooter.


Most people hearing gunshots don’t know anything about the sounds of different calibers.  Most people seeing a man with a high powered rifle running away from an area with people shouting he just shot someone would assume he was the shooter.


----------



## armadei (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nooooo.
> 
> Gunshots would've been heard by everyone.
> 
> ...




Another jackass who hasn't watched a thing in this trial. Kyle had NOT just killed 2 men, he had killed ONE in self defense, and was attempting to evade the mob and reach police. A bunch of idiots chasing him and screaming that "he's a killer" does not negate his right to self defense. What you ASSUME is irrelevant.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> A reasonable person could assume he was an "active shooter."



That is not of any interest in this case.

Rittenhouse's self defense claim doesn't hinge on what the people chasing him thought or the feelings anyone else wants to assign to the chasers, as a "reasonable" belief they might have held as they were chasing him. 

The only thing that matters is if a reasonable person in _*Rittenhouse's situation*_ would feel there was an imminent thereat to *his* life.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Point is, at that moment in time, as far as anyone knew, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.



At that moment in time, how many shots did they see him fire?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Doesn’t mean anything. You are talking a span of minutes, where he already shot and killed an unarmed man,



Who was chasing him, trying to grab his weapon and threatening to kill him.

None of which was witnessed by any of the morons who attacked him while 
he was running toward the police.......shooting no one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> At that moment in time, with what was known, Rittenhouse was an active shooter.



Gaige and Huber didn't know any such thing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle had just killed two men and was running down the street with an AR15 in his hands while people yelled that he was the killer.



Gaige was chasing him before the idiot, Huber, attacked him with a skateboard.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> At that moment in time, how many shots did they see him fire?


At that point in time given what was happening very quickly all around, that is a pointless question.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2021)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> What about this is hard to understand
> 
> Gayge ran up on a downed Kyle, feigned surrender then ran up and pointed a glock (illegally concealed and carrying) at his head
> 
> Kyle defended himself against a handful of you antifa scumbags


Kyle entered this arena an illegally purchased gun.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Most people hearing gunshots don’t know anything about the sounds of different calibers.  Most people seeing a man with a high powered rifle running away from an area with people shouting he just shot someone would assume he was the shooter.


Uh-huh.
What did Rittenhouse observe in real-time?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> At that point in time given what was happening very quickly all around, that is a pointless question.


Uh-huh.
What did Rittenhouse observe in real-time?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Kyle entered this arena an illegally purchased gun.


You are apparently unaware of the fact there are no charges to this effect before the court.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 14, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> You are apparently unaware of the fact there are no charges to this effect before the court.


In fact Kyle was not in violation of the gun laws...

The header is not included in the law...it's not relevant that the heading of juvenile hunters is over the law...what is important is the law underneath the header of the section. 

also since the rifle wasn't shortened, or a handgun, and Kyle was over 16 and months past his 17th birthday... Kyle was legally able to possess the rifle.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> In fact Kyle was not in violation of the gun laws...
> 
> The header is not included in the law...it's not relevant that the heading of juvenile hunters is over the law...what is important is the law underneath the header of the section.
> 
> also since the rifle wasn't shortened, or a handgun, and Kyle was over 16 and months past his 17th birthday... Kyle was legally able to possess the rifle.




If that were true, they wouldn't be talking of convicting him of being a minor in possession of firearm, a misdemeanor charge.


*Rittenhouse is accused of killing Joseph Rosenbaum and Anthony Huber and wounding Gaige Grosskreutz. He also faces charges of endangering others and illegal possession of a weapon.









						Kyle Rittenhouse Trial: What Charges Does Rittenhouse Face?
					

Rittenhouse faces five felony charges and one misdemeanor charge in connection with the shootings in August 2020 during protests over the police shooting of Jacob Blake.




					chicago.cbslocal.com
				



*


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If that were true, they wouldn't be talking of convicting him of being a minor in possession of firearm, a misdemeanor charge.


Even the judge is not sure if the charge applies, and is likely to give instructions to that effect to the jury.








						Judge questions Rittenhouse gun charge, raising doubts about prosecution's case
					

Last week in the trial of Kyle Rittenhouse, I noted a surprising comment from Judge Bruce Schroeder about the Wisconsin gun law and what it means in this case.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If that were true, they wouldn't be talking of convicting him of being a minor in possession of firearm, a misdemeanor charge.
> 
> 
> *Rittenhouse is accused of killing Joseph Rosenbaum and Anthony Huber and wounding Gaige Grosskreutz. He also faces charges of endangering others and illegal possession of a weapon.
> ...


The gun charge was only used as a means to bring the other charges before the court as a logical reason to bring the others...that portion was successful...but not as a means for conviction of the charges.  
I Watched Friday's pleadings and that was from the judge himself...which the prosecutor thought was an "automatic guilty verdict" as well...but it isn't. The judge plans on explaining how Kyle was not guilty of those charges if he allows them at all. 

all in all the whole prosecution's case hinges on one grainy and blurry photo of Kyle holding the rifle left handed (which he never did) that the prosecutor is going to argue is Kyle provoking Rosenbaum by pointing the rifle at Ziminski. 

a completely preposterous position. 

and the reduced charges are such that if the original charges of first degree aren't met there's no real room for the lesser charges.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2021)

DrLove said:


> I don't have any problem at all with Gaige's testimony. The man was their to provide medical assistance to those in need from either side of the issue. He thought Baby Kyle was an active shooter. No reason bo believe in the heat of the moment that he wasn't. In fact, he certainly WAS.




No...he didn't...he was lying...he was there burning and looting like the rest of the blm activists.....he belongs to various violent extremist groups and was there to riot........

When Kyle was running away, not shooting at people, he was not an active shooter.......the prosecution Is lying about that because they have nothing else...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Yes, this ^ would invalidate our bet. And if a new trial is granted due to judicial misconduct, that invalidates it as well. Not to worry dude, I'm guessing he is found guilty on one or two lesser charges and gets less than 5 years. In that case, I'll take my one month leave.




The only one violating the Constitution was the prosecutor who was violating the 5th Amendment protection against self incrimination.....and he did it twice, ignored the judges ruling on evidence, and was also accused of witness tampering...you really are an idiot...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Most people hearing gunshots don’t know anything about the sounds of different calibers.  Most people seeing a man with a high powered rifle running away from an area with people shouting he just shot someone would assume he was the shooter.




And again, you doofus......he wasn't shooting anyone when he was running away........no one would know if he was the alleged shooter or not, since 1) he wasn't fucking shooting anyone, and 2) he was running away, in the direction of the police line...


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

2aguy said:


> No...he didn't...he was lying...he was there burning and looting like the rest of the blm activists.....he belongs to various violent extremist groups and was there to riot........
> 
> When Kyle was running away, not shooting at people, he was not an active shooter.......the prosecution Is lying about that because they have nothing else...



No sir, Gaige was was not there supporting either side. He was there to provide assistance to whomever needed it. You're thinking of the two unarmed guys who were killed. Yes, they were there protesting and perhaps inappropriately. But they also tried to stop Baby Kyle and that's why they are dead.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 15, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


And kyle certainly did not shoot him with his hands raised...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> No sir, Gaige was was not there supporting either side. He was there to provide assistance to whomever needed it. You're thinking of the two unarmed guys who were killed. Yes, they were there protesting and perhaps inappropriately. But they also tried to stop Baby Kyle and that's why they are dead.


What are you babbling about----the pedo and the other two criminals attacked kyle and were there to burn and loot.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 15, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


"I was never trying to kill the defendant," he testified. "In that moment, I was trying to preserve my own life. But doing so while also taking the life of another is not something that I'm capable of or comfortable doing."

He’s a damn liar

Why was he carrying the gun if he wasnt willing to use it?

Thats stupid

So I think we can dismiss that statement as bullshit

Which begs the question, why didnt he shoot rittenhouse, if as he claims, he was in fear for his life?


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> "I was never trying to kill the defendant," he testified. "In that moment, I was trying to preserve my own life. But doing so while also taking the life of another is not something that I'm capable of or comfortable doing."
> 
> He’s a damn liar
> 
> ...


If he was in such fear for his life why was he chasing and advancing on Kyle?  Why did he cycle his gun (not noticing safety was engaged) when he tried to shoot Kyle but couldn't? 

Wouldn't be running the other way be much more appropriate?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> If he was in such fear for his life why was he chasing and advancing on Kyle?  Why did he cycle his gun (not noticing safety was engaged) when he tried to shoot Kyle but couldn't?
> Wouldn't be running the other way be much more appropriate?


Funny how they never answer this.
If they saw Rittenhouse as a threat, they were required by law to -retreat- from him.
You know, like he did from them.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 15, 2021)

Count six is dismissed.

The charge for "Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18" is gone.
​


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

Abatis said:


> Count six is dismissed?
> 
> Is that what the judge said?


Yes...
Prosecutor offered nothing to refute the Defense's claims.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr Mginnis was a bystander chasing after Rosenbaum and Kyle to watch the outcome...but now is getting charges against Kyle for reckless endangerment.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Yes...
> Prosecutor offered nothing to refute the Defense's claims.



I just edited my post, the jury instructions made it definitively clear, count six *is* dismissed.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Mr Mginnis was a bystander chasing after Rosenbaum and Kyle to watch the outcome...but now is getting charges against Kyle for reckless endangerment.


(1)  First-degree recklessly endangering safety.  Whoever recklessly endangers another's safety under circumstances which show utter disregard for human life is guilty of a Class F felony.
(2)  Second-degree recklessly endangering safety.  Whoever recklessly endangers another's safety is guilty of a Class G felony.

Given the intentionally limited scope of his actions, I wonder how an honest person could see them as "reckless"


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> No sir, Gaige was was not there supporting either side. He was there to provide assistance to whomever needed it. You're thinking of the two unarmed guys who were killed. Yes, they were there protesting and perhaps inappropriately. But they also tried to stop Baby Kyle and that's why they are dead.


Stop Kyle?   They chased him to beat an kill him........


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2021)

Abatis said:


> Count six is dismissed.
> 
> The charge for "Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18" is gone.
> ​



Excellent.....that was a crap charge anyway...


----------



## armadei (Nov 15, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Kyle entered this arena an illegally purchased gun.



Not only has this charge been DISMISSED, it was irrelevant from the get go. If you are in imminent danger of death or great bodily injury, you can use ANYTHING at your disposal to defend yourself. The fact that the item you use, or your possession of it, is "illegal" *DOES NOT OVERRIDE YOUR RIGHT TO LIVE. *


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2021)

Andrew Branca at legal insurrection was right about the gun charge....


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Stop Kyle?   They chased him to beat an kill him........


Ya sure - His Mama (who looks EXACTLY like the motherfucker) claims that if he didn't have his gun, he'd be dead. What BULLSHIT. 

Judge dismissed the minor open carry charge this AM and that affects many of the more serious charge. Face it man, Kyle went looking for trouble that night and found it!

PS: This judge is a RW LOOOOON and this entire deal will be overturned on judicial misconduct and Baby Boy will be right back in the hot seat!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Face it man, Kyle went looking for trouble that night and found it!


Repeating this claim does not make up for the fact you have no rational basis for it.


DrLove said:


> PS: This judge is a RW LOOOOON


You have no rational basis for this claim, either.
Schroeder was appointed to the court in 1983 by Gov. Anthony Earl (D).
He ran for subsequent election, and several re-elections, as a Democrat.


> and this entire deal will be overturned on judicial misconduct


You have no rational basis for this claim.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Ya sure - His Mama (who looks EXACTLY like the motherfucker) claims that if he didn't have his gun, he'd be dead. What BULLSHIT.
> 
> Judge dismissed the minor open carry charge this AM and that affects many of the more serious charge. Face it man, Kyle went looking for trouble that night and found it!
> 
> PS: This judge is a RW LOOOOON and this entire deal will be overturned on judicial misconduct and Baby Boy will be right back in the hot seat!


Not a chance... double Jeopardy.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Not a chance... double Jeopardy.


Hmmm, not in a case of judicial misconduct my friend 
The fact that he eliminated the charge of a child open packing on a a technicality was quite telling. 
Baby Kyle already admitted that he didn't buy his AK to hunt. He was looking for trouble and he FOUND it!
This judge is a RW asshole who wants Baby Kyle to walk.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Hmmm, not in a case of judicial misconduct my friend
> The fact that he eliminated the charge of a child open packing on a a technicality was quite telling.
> Baby Kyle already admitted that he didn't buy his AK to hunt. He was looking for trouble and he FOUND it!
> This judge is a RW asshole who wants Baby Kyle to walk.


The law in Wisconsin is written to allow 17 year olds possess rifles.


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 15, 2021)

Abatis said:


> Count six is dismissed.
> 
> The charge for "Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18" is gone.
> ​


YES

I just heard the defense attorney say that

So the question is self defense or not

And its clear that rittenhouse was protecting himself


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Hmmm, not in a case of judicial misconduct my friend


But, you cannot show there was any misconduct, so...


DrLove said:


> The fact that he eliminated the charge of a child open packing on a a technicality was quite telling.


"Technicality"
The law, especially law applied to a criminal trial, is all about technicalities.
If a law technically does not apply, why should a defendant have to face a charge?


DrLove said:


> This judge is a RW asshole who wants Baby Kyle to walk.


He was appointed by a Democrat and won ever election as a Democrat.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> But, you cannot show there was any misconduct, so...
> 
> "Technicality"
> The law, especially law applied to a criminal trial, is all about technicalities.
> ...



Link on this asshole being appointed by a Democrat please. If true, someone didn't do their homework!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Link on this asshole being appointed by a Democrat please. If true, someone didn't do their homework!


Yes.  That person is you.














						Bruce Schroeder - Ballotpedia
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## Mac-7 (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Not a chance... double Jeopardy.


Libs dont play by the rules

So its possible that the dems will try an end around


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The law in Wisconsin is written to allow 17 year olds possess rifles.


Yes, for HUNTING. Problem is, Baby Kyle went looking for trouble and HUNTING people he hated. That was problematic pal and he admitted on the stand that he didn't buy his AK to hunt. He thought it "looked cool" Open carry by a minor is illegal not to mention he crossed state lines.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Yes, for HUNTING.


The judge disagrees with you --  and -your- opinion doesn't matter.


DrLove said:


> Problem is, Baby Kyle went looking for trouble and HUNTING people he hated


^^^
This is a lie.


> Open carry by a minor is illegal


The judge disagrees with you --  and -your- opinion doesn't matter.


> not to mention he crossed state lines.


A wholly irrelevant fact.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Repeating this claim does not make up for the fact you have no rational basis for it.
> 
> You have no rational basis for this claim, either.
> Schroeder was appointed to the court in 1983 by Gov. Anthony Earl (D).
> ...


Bla Bla - I'll disappear myself for a month. You will win thanks to this Butthole Judge.
But if an appeal results in a new trial or this judge stops the proceedings and calls for prosecutorial misconduct?
Bet is OFF


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Yes, for HUNTING. Problem is, Baby Kyle went looking for trouble and HUNTING people he hated. That was problematic pal and he admitted on the stand that he didn't buy his AK to hunt. He thought it "looked cool" Open carry by a minor is illegal not to mention he crossed state lines.


The header for a statute is not the statute unless written into the statute. 
And it isn't written into the statute.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Bla Bla - I'll disappear myself for a month. You will win thanks to this Butthole Judge.
> But if an appeal results in a new trial or this judge stops the proceedings and calls for prosecutorial misconduct?
> Bet is OFF


So, when do you move on from denial to anger?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> But if an appeal results in a new trial ...


Just so you know...
The state cannot appeal an acquittal.
_Fong Foo v. United States_, 369 U.S. 141 (1962)


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

The defense is destroying the prosecutor and the Prosecutor's case. 

Claiming the prosecutor is a liar. 
And says the "Truth Matters". 

And he's a defense lawyer...
I'm sure that he is enjoying having a truly innocent man to defend and a slimy prosecutor to destroy.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> The judge disagrees with you --  and -your- opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> ^^^
> This is a lie.
> ...


Fuck this judge. He’s trying to toss it to Baby Kyle. Judicial malfeasance is obvious but you don’t wanna hear it - DO ya asshole?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Ya sure - His Mama (who looks EXACTLY like the motherfucker) claims that if he didn't have his gun, he'd be dead. What BULLSHIT.
> 
> Judge dismissed the minor open carry charge this AM and that affects many of the more serious charge. Face it man, Kyle went looking for trouble that night and found it!
> 
> PS: This judge is a RW LOOOOON and this entire deal will be overturned on judicial misconduct and Baby Boy will be right back in the hot seat!



Truth, facts, reality..........they burn you like a cross burns a vampire...


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Fuck this judge. He’s trying to toss it to Baby Kyle. Judicial malfeasance is obvious but you don’t wanna hear it - DO ya asshole?


The judge is trying to navigate to keep it from having obvious grounds for appeal...

Every non-partisan commentator has said so.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 15, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Judicial malfeasance is obvious but you don’t wanna hear it


You keep saying this, but you cannot in any way prove it.
But then, you believe the state can appeal an acquittal, so there's obviously a great many things covered by your legal ignorance.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 15, 2021)

When your case is so bad you have to point a weapon at the Jury, with your finger on the trigger...you BINGERED IT!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 16, 2021)

Just like the Sullivan laws in New York were used to protect the gangs working for the New York democrat party machine, the Rittenhouse prosecution is being used to warn people not to resist the BLM/antifa terrorists of the democrat party. The couple in Missouri who stood outside their home with guns, facing down the democrat party rioters created a problem for the democrats….so far they have had free reign in democrat party controlled cities, where democrat party mayors and governors control the police, who ordered the police to stand down…….to allow their terrorist wings to burn and loot. So if the democrats need to send their terrorist BLM and antifa into the suburbs…where more people own and carry guns, they need to keep people from using those guns to protect themselves…..the Rittenhouse case gives them that chance…









						Tucker Carlson Described The 'Whole Point' Of The Kyle Rittenhouse Prosecution, And It's Horrifying
					

The Kyle Rittenhouse trial has been an absolute disaster for the prosecution by every possible sane standard. Yet, lead prosecutor Thomas Binger and his team press on, concocting the absurdest




					townhall.com


----------



## DrLove (Nov 16, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The judge is trying to navigate to keep it from having obvious grounds for appeal...
> 
> Every non-partisan commentator has said so.


LoL - Is that what the _"nonpartisan"_ legal eagles on Newsmax, Fox and OAN are telling you?


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> LoL - Is that what the _"nonpartisan"_ legal eagles on Newsmax, Fox and OAN are telling you?


No...that's what any lawyer or judge will tell you.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 16, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> No...that's what any lawyer or judge will tell you.


Sorry, I have seen UMPTEEN prosecutors and defense attorneys say that this asshole of a judge has been completely out of line.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Sorry, I have seen UMPTEEN prosecutors and defense attorneys say that this asshole of a judge has been completely out of line.



Cnn, msnbc, npr, pbs do not count....


----------



## Peace (Nov 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> We can all appreciate him being truthful
> 
> One thing that's obvious is that he could've shot Kyle Rittenhouse dead. If he did so, you think he would've gotten off on self defense?
> 
> ...


It depends who pointed the gun first and what the tape shows and if he pointed first and shot the kid dead while the kid was not pointing the gun at him, well then it is murder and not self defense…


----------



## DrLove (Nov 16, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Cnn, msnbc, npr, pbs do not count....



I don't watch CNN. NPR and PBS are considered "least biased". Both have clean fact check records.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> I don't watch CNN. NPR and PBS are considered "least biased". Both have clean fact check records.





DrLove said:


> I don't watch CNN. NPR and PBS are considered "least biased". Both have clean fact check records.




Stop...... you are
making me laugh too hard....


----------



## DrLove (Nov 16, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Stop...... you are
> making me laugh too hard....



You lose

Overall, we rate NPR (National Public Radio) slightly Left-Center Biased based on story selection that leans slightly left and* Very High for factual reporting due to thorough sourcing and very accurate news reporting.*
Overall, we rate PBS NewsHour slightly Left-Center Biased based on story selection that slightly favors the left and* Very High for factual reporting due to in-depth, well-sourced information and a solid fact check record.*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> You lose
> 
> Overall, we rate NPR (National Public Radio) slightly Left-Center Biased based on story selection that leans slightly left and* Very High for factual reporting due to thorough sourcing and very accurate news reporting.*
> Overall, we rate PBS NewsHour slightly Left-Center Biased based on story selection that slightly favors the left and* Very High for factual reporting due to in-depth, well-sourced information and a solid fact check record.*



Who rates it you dumb ass?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 16, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Who rates it you dumb ass?


Media Bias Fact check - the same folks who rate sites like Mother Jones and Crooks and Liars extreme left. They are very fair and accurate.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 16, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Sorry, I have seen UMPTEEN prosecutors and defense attorneys say that this asshole of a judge has been completely out of line.


But you , knowing nothing of the law, have no way of knowing if they are right or not.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 9, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle points gun at Gaige. Gaige points gun at Kyle.
> 
> Who pulls the trigger first?
> 
> ...


Bullshit. Grosskruetz is on video chasing Rittenhouse over more than a whole city block down Sheridan road. Can you run a city block in 5 seconds? 

No you can't. Usain Bolt cannot even run that fast. It's physically impossible for any human being to do that.

Furthermore, Grosskreutz is obviously an LWNJ moonbat. Under cross examination he displayed his cognitive dissonance by cluelessly contradicting himself repeatedly. And on top of that he looked like he was fucking stoned.

Cognitive dissonance is a very common indicator that somebody is a crazy delusional LWNJ moonbat, and therefore unreasonable and totally unbelievable.


----------

